# OBS Lottie



## zyzniewski (Aug 10, 2022)

zyzniewski submitted a new resource:

OBS Lottie - Now you can play Lottie files natively in OBS



> I haven't coded in C++ for more than 10 years now so started with something simple.
> This plugin is using Samsung's rlottie library to play Lottie files natively in OBS.
> 
> Limitations:
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## cristian44137 (Sep 10, 2022)

I tried to build it in OBS 28.0.1 on Windows, but CMake says it can't find the following files:
    libobsConfig.cmake
    libobs-config.cmake
But I couldn't find them on OBS with the File Explorer search tool either , could you help me out? I'm new on this, would appreciate a bit more extensive guide in github on how to install it together with the dependencies.


----------



## zyzniewski (Dec 30, 2022)

zyzniewski updated OBS Lottie with a new update entry:

Windows and MacOS builds



> added Windows (checked) and MacOS builds



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

